# Ground Effects..ect.



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

I am trying to find a good looking front bumper for my 90 maxima. Anyone know where i could look at some? ive looked at the one at redlinemax.com and it doesnt look that great. Even full ground effect mods I would like to take a look at.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

try www.erebuni.net


----------



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

Thx for the link although it really isnt the style im looking for.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

www.visracing.com

www.importfan.com

www.andyautosports.com

those are just a few.


----------

